# My aquabid auctions



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...eller&Dippyeggs

I figured I'd post this here.. There has been quite a bunch of ppl asking about buying plants..


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

your tank looks really nice. could you post up a full tank shot with some specs.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks akamakaveli

My tank isn't scaped ATM, I just have random plants stuffed here and there... Here are the most recent pics of most of my plants though. I'm kinda growing things out before I will post any full tank shots.. due to the big mess in there!!









My specs are:

75g tank
Rema Filstar XP2
80% Flourite 
20% onyx sand
10lb Pressurized CO2/
Milwaukee regulator & controller
4x55w bright kit from AHSupply
Greg Watson PMDD fertilizers


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dippey eggs planted tank is incredible, good luck with your plant sales


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks mashunter! I appreciate that comment!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Dippy I'd be interested in trading some cuttings once some of your stuff grows out. I'm doing a 125 gallon Dutch style tank. I have 8x39w T5 and 4x55w PC on my tank. I'm about to put a 20lb canister of CO2 on there. Sounds like we're on the same page









You've got some rare plants. Hope they do well for ya... If they do, lets do some trades


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Gumby! So far, so good!! I'm almost knee deep in Limnophilia aromatica right now, all they need is some height.. other than that, they are spreading like crazy.. The Ludwigia sp. 'cuba' has grown in height, looks great too. Last night I just got some Bacopa colorata, Cryptocoryne parva, Rotala rotunafolia 'green,' and Rotala sp. nanjenshan. Oh, and the only domestic Ludwigia known to the USA (emersed). In the mail are: Eustralis stellata, Rotala pusilla, Ludwigia brevipes, and Heteranthera zosterifolia.

I actually have more plants on aquabid..







R. rotundafolia and L. repens There will be more and more it seems... I have WAY too many spiecies right now, so I am actually setting up a makeshift emersed setup to preserve the spiecies that I am not going to be using... Thanks for looking!


----------

